# Greetings to the members



## Nubreed (Oct 9, 2005)

I am Nubreed from Denver Colorado, Male 46 years old. I have 33 years of experience in various martial arts. I am a life long martial arts junky
my arts are: Kajukenbo Wun Hop Kuen Do, Chinese Kenpo, American Kenpo, Jun Fan Jeet Kune Do, Dekiti-Tirsia Siradas/Pekiti Tirsia Kali, Pentjak Silat, World Kali-Silat Systems, Shuhari-Ryu Jujitsu. I list my arts just so people will know, what I'm all about. I am a very experienced beginner!


----------



## Lisa (Oct 9, 2005)

Welcome Nubreed!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## dubljay (Oct 9, 2005)

Welcome to the forums, it sounds like you have lots to share with us here, so jump right in and start posting.  If you have any questions don't hesitiate to ask.

 Happy posting!

 -Josh


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 10, 2005)

Howdy from Texas, Nubreed! :wavey:  Welcome, & I hope you enjoy the fora.  

Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 10, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Rick Wade (Oct 10, 2005)

Aloha and welcome to the boards.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 10, 2005)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> Aloha and welcome to the boards.
> 
> V/R
> 
> Rick


Ditto on the welcomes! You will like MT - in my experience it is the only online MA forum that doesn't suffer from a terminal lack of maturity.

Mr. Wade, I see your profile now lists Black Belt. Congratulations! Either you just updated your profile or you just tested/promoted to dan ranking. Good job.


----------



## MJS (Oct 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 10, 2005)

welcome and happy posting.
terry


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 10, 2005)

Welcome and Howdy-Do!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 10, 2005)

Nubreed said:
			
		

> I am Nubreed from Denver Colorado, Male 46 years old. I have 33 years of experience in various martial arts. I am a life long martial arts junky
> my arts are: Kajukenbo Wun Hop Kuen Do, Chinese Kenpo, American Kenpo, Jun Fan Jeet Kune Do, Dekiti-Tirsia Siradas/Pekiti Tirsia Kali, Pentjak Silat, World Kali-Silat Systems, Shuhari-Ryu Jujitsu. I list my arts just so people will know, what I'm all about. I am a very experienced beginner!


Welcome aboard! To bad you didn't post earlier. I just taught a seminar this past weekend in Denver. Maybe we could've met. If youre looking for Filipino martial arts you might also want to check out Martial Talk's new division www.FMATalk.com

 :asian:


----------



## Navarre (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi! Welcome to the general vicinity!  I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 10, 2005)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 10, 2005)

Welcome and enjoy!!


----------



## Sapper6 (Oct 10, 2005)

pull up a chair (and keyboard)...Welcome! artyon:


----------



## Gemini (Oct 10, 2005)

Welcome to the board, Nubreed! It sounds like you'll have much to share. Looking forward to it. 

   Post away! 

    -Don


----------



## Jelik (Oct 11, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 11, 2005)

Welcome and Have fun here 

~Tess


----------



## still learning (Oct 12, 2005)

Hello, Welcome  33 years is a life time for alot us.  It is nice when you know what you want out of life and to enjoy it.  When we look back from where we all started it is rewarding to see the progress........Yours looks awesome...enjoy the forums..........Aloha


----------

